# Visa for Girlfriend with her Son



## dubai_jan (Feb 21, 2016)

Good Evening,

i'm planning to move to dubai, set up a Freezone Company and rent an Office.
I'm not married but i live with my girlfriend and *her* son. 
(i know its officially not allowed to live with her because we are not married)

I would like to employ her in my Dubai Freezone Company.

It is possible that she AND her son gets a visa through my Freezone Company/Office ?

Or can only she get a visa ?

Thanks for Answers

Regards
Jan


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

dubai_jan said:


> I would like to employ her in my Dubai Freezone Company.
> 
> It is possible that she AND her son gets a visa through my Freezone Company/Office ?
> 
> Or can only she get a visa ?


You will be sponsoring her as an employee.

If the son is a minor or a full-time student, she can then sponsor him as her dependent subject to the proper paperwork on custody being in place.

If the son is an adult, then you will have to employ and sponsor him separately of the mother.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

sm105 said:


> You will be sponsoring her as an employee.
> 
> If the son is a minor or a full-time student, she can then sponsor him as her dependent subject to the proper paperwork on custody being in place.
> 
> If the son is an adult, then you will have to employ and sponsor him separately of the mother.


Just to add to the above, you would have to pay her a specific wage, I think it's a minimum of 10k and give her a very specific job title.

However I'm more than happy to be corrected.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Any issues if the sponsors name is on the child's birth certificate as he will need to issue some kind of no objection paperwork ?

If no name included then not an issue but I guess it could be an issue if spotted ?


----------



## dubai_jan (Feb 21, 2016)

thanks for the replies.

her Son is 7 years old - so he cant get a visa through my freezone company ? As far as i know i can only give the visas which come with my rented offices to employees of my company and not for the childs of employees ?

i read that since 2012 its necessary that the Parent who wants to get visa for the child need to present a Ejari rental contract under the name of the childs Parent. Is this still necessary ? If yes that means that she needs to rent our appartment in her name ?

kind regards
jan


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Because of his age I suspect you will also require a no objection letter from the childs father for him to be in the country with his mother.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Because of his age I suspect you will also require a no objection letter from the childs father for him to be in the country with his mother.


The father is the sponsor of the lady ........


----------



## dubai_jan (Feb 21, 2016)

the father will sign the No Objection Letter...
but what about the rental contract ? does she need a rental contract under her name ?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

She'll need a rental property in her name as for sponsorship ejari is a pre requisite


----------



## dubai_jan (Feb 21, 2016)

we planned to live the first months in a hotel. how can we arrange that ?
is it enough if the hotel confirms that she lives in the hotel ?

and whats in case i buy an appartment. do i need to make a "fake rental contract" with her ?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Any particular reasons why you're not marrying her?

This isn't Germany or Europe. It's an Islamic country in the Middle East. Whatever your thoughts are, the law is explicitly clear regarding cohabiting outside marriage. Yes, many couples do it, but not with children involved. Why make the subject complicated by trying to take advantage of loopholes? 

The child will need to be sponsored by his parent and the parent will need both a visa and a tenancy contract. For this to work the rental contract will need to be in her name, not yours. 

Have you given any thoughts to the high cost of raising children here? What about schools? They're not free nor are they cheap. Health care?

You are asking your girlfriend to move from a place where she has many rights and social support to a place where she has none and to live wholly illegally. If something goes wrong, it will not end well.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> The father is the sponsor of the lady ........


er go back and read the original post - the sponsor/boyfriend is not the childs father.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> er go back and read the original post - the sponsor/boyfriend is not the childs father.


My apologies - I misread that bit.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You won't get an Ejari tenancy registration from a hotel.

The fact that you'd be her sponsor and living with her complicates things massively if you're not married because you will also need to provide an Ejari registered tenancy contract for many things.

If you weren't her sponsor, I'd say just stick everything in her name and you live with them - simple, no major issues. But the fact that you would sponsor her makes it a bit of a nightmare.

Single mothers don't really face any issues, and she'd just be seen as that.

I think you need to stop and think about this, or just get married. Normally I'm not the one for advocating getting married for the sake of it, but you're going to come up against so many problems if you're not, especially with a child involved.


----------



## dubai_jan (Feb 21, 2016)

i know its complicated if we are not married. we decided to marry summer 2017. we dont want to change our plans now just because of this..

so its not possible if we live in a hotel in the first months ? a confirmation letter of the hotel wont be enough for her to get a visa for her child ?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

dubai_jan said:


> a confirmation letter of the hotel wont be enough for her to get a visa for her child ?


As I understand it - correct - this would not be acceptable as it does not show any permanency or intention thereof. Nor can it be confirmed by way of a utility bill.


----------



## dubai_jan (Feb 21, 2016)

is it possible that i give visa to her child through my freezone company ?

or is it possible that my freezone company rents the appartment and confirms to her that she can live there ? i read that in case the accomodation is paid by the company a teanancy contract dont need to be showed


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I think that you need to spend some time with the Freezone authority discussing issues such as these - you're only going to get opinion on this site not guaranteed fact/answers.


----------



## dubai_jan (Feb 21, 2016)

@lesFroggitts do you think its a good idea to discuss exactly this situation with the autorithies?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The PRO of the chosen FZ is 'not' the authority and I would certainly have expected them to help you resolve the issues as they're there to make money - letting you open a business is how they do that. So it would be in their interest to help you succeed.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

dubai_jan said:


> @lesFroggitts do you think its a good idea to discuss exactly this situation with the autorithies?


Why would it not be a good idea to discuss it with the relevant free-zone people? Perhaps you may not get the answer you're looking for but at least you'll be legitimate with you company set up.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Why would it not be a good idea to discuss it with the relevant free-zone people? Perhaps you may not get the answer you're looking for but at least you'll be legitimate with you company set up.


Oh yes - 'hello Mr authority, I wanto to open a freezone company and sponsor and live with my girlfriend, her son, illegally etc etc etc'.

I can really see that going down well.

Look OP your GF is now asking the same questions on another group as well, and getting exactly the same answers.

You're planning to get married next year anyway, just do a quick civil ceremony, get the paper so you're legal - problems solved. Then carry on and do your big wedding next year - no one has to know you already got married, it's purely for the authorities.


----------

